# all-over sublimation??



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

Does any one know of a sublimation printer who can do all-over sublimation prints on t-shirts?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The all over sublimation is normally done on material before the garment is made and it must be on 100% polyester


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> The all over sublimation is normally done on material before the garment is made and it must be on 100% polyester


Example of vendor that does this...








http://www.JekSports.com


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

This is the look im looking for when I mean all-over sublimation. And this shirt is printed on a 50/50 poly/cotten shirt. Can yall tell me how this is done or where to get it done at?? 
[media]http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e156/roudystyle36/225.jpg[/media]

And whould this peice of equipment be able to do this??

[media]http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e156/roudystyle36/1cd7_1_sbl.jpg[/media]

thanks, Kenneth


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

roudystyle36 said:


> And whould this peice of equipment be able to do this??
> [media]http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e156/roudystyle36/1cd7_1_sbl.jpg[/media]
> 
> thanks, Kenneth



This is a roll to roll rotary heat press for sublimating or fusing lengths of flat fabric.

The shirt you show above was most likely screen printed.


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

PressForProfit said:


> This is a roll to roll rotary heat press for sublimating or fusing lengths of flat fabric.
> 
> The shirt you show above was most likely screen printed.


So do you think a t-shirt could be used on it or no? And the website I got the picture of the shirt from says it is a sublimation print.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

roudystyle36 said:


> So do you think a t-shirt could be used on it or no? And the website I got the picture of the shirt from says it is a sublimation print.


It is possible but not the right piece of equipment for shirts. No good way to secure the position of the transfer to the shirt. The seams, collar and stitching would present a problem.

If you post the link to the website and I can give you a better answer on the shirt itself.


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

PressForProfit said:


> It is possible but not the right piece of equipment for shirts. No good way to secure the position of the transfer to the shirt. The seams, collar and stitching would present a problem.
> 
> If you post the link to the website and I can give you a better answer on the shirt itself.


www.indiemerchstore.com/rockett they have a couple of sublimation prints.

I was thinking the same thing about the roller heat press. Would a maxi press work for the all-over sublimation print im looking for??

thank you for your help


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

A maxipress would work for light colored shirts with an all-over graphic design. For the black shirts it is strictly cut and sew.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Check out the Epson 7800, 7880, 9880.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

roudystyle36 said:


> www.indiemerchstore.com/rockett they have a couple of sublimation prints. I was thinking the same thing about the roller heat press. Would a maxi press work for the all-over sublimation print im looking for?? thank you for your help












The maxi press above would provide a great solution for pressing all over the shirt. It's the part about the 50/50 poly-cotton blend that has me confused. Anyone else have input on this.


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

PressForProfit said:


> The maxi press above would provide a great solution for pressing all over the shirt. It's the part about the 50/50 poly-cotton blend that has me confused. Anyone else have input on this.


cool thanks, is there any other equipment similar to the maxi press? the one I would need to make all-over suplimation prints with is around 12,000??

And about the 50/50 thing i have heard you can print on 50/50 but the print comes out faded. And if you look closely you can tell those shirts are faded.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Is this what you are looking to produce? 

We exclusively specialize in sublimation and we produce a lot of "All-Over" shirts for couture shops, Tattoo artist, skate deck artists, etc.

a Maxi-press is the best choice unless you want to produce "Cut & Sew" shirts.

Hope this helps and if you need anything give us a shout.

Jae'


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

